# For a change - looking to hire people



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

For a change from the "how do I get a job in Dubai" questions I'm going to need to hire people for data service manager and sales person roles. 

Can I get any input on where I should post these roles? They are in the construction segment based in Dubai.

The sales role should be Arabic fluent.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Dubizzle(??)

Gulftalent


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Confiture said:


> Dubizzle(??)
> 
> Gulftalent


Thanks, didn't know about Gulf Talent.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

So how was trip to Dubai ?

You can post in news papers or websites like monsters, bayt and many others. What about Linkedin?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> So how was trip to Dubai ?
> 
> You can post in news papers or websites like monsters, bayt and many others. What about Linkedin?


Trip was good, moved into an apartment in the Marina and spent the last 4 days in Oman.

I started a discussion on LinkedIn in a relevant forum, we will see how it goes. Our HR department struggles with what we are trying to do so thought I would help them out a bit.


----------



## Pdosanjh (May 4, 2012)

Hi, might be able to help with this, pm me.


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

I posted jobs in Bayt.com, was pretty cheap and got huge response, if you use it you should definitely set up the automatic reject to filter out what you are not looking for or you will have hundreds to look through.
I got over 600 responses for 1 position in 4 days!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

Why don't you try and recruit from this forum? There are lots of people here looking for work. I am one of them.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

addi said:


> Why don't you try and recruit from this forum? There are lots of people here looking for work. I am one of them.


Uh, I did post here after all.............


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Uh, I did post here after all.............


True, but a job description would help.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

addi said:


> True, but a job description would help.


I guess that's not allowed! Which is one reason I didn't post it at first. Now I know!


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

XDoodlebugger said:


> For a change from the "how do I get a job in Dubai" questions I'm going to need to hire people for data service manager and sales person roles.
> 
> Can I get any input on where I should post these roles? They are in the construction segment based in Dubai.
> 
> The sales role should be Arabic fluent.


So what industry are you looking to hire in? Let me know.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

It is for the construction industry relating to machine control of bulldozers/graders, etc.


----------



## abusulaf (May 6, 2012)

*Data Service Manager*



XDoodlebugger said:


> For a change from the "how do I get a job in Dubai" questions I'm going to need to hire people for data service manager and sales person roles.
> 
> Can I get any input on where I should post these roles? They are in the construction segment based in Dubai.
> 
> The sales role should be Arabic fluent.




Hello, 

Can you share the Exact Candidate requirements/role for Data Service Manager, I am a IT professional with 4yrs of Exp and Seeking out a job at Dubai/UAE.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

abusulaf said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you share the Exact Candidate requirements/role for Data Service Manager, I am a IT professional with 4yrs of Exp and Seeking out a job at Dubai/UAE.


PM sent, we are not allowed to post full descriptions.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XDoodlebugger said:


> PM sent, we are not allowed to post full descriptions.


you could always upgrade to Premium Membership & put a proper ad in the Jobs section................

it's not all that expensive really


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> you could always upgrade to Premium Membership & put a proper ad in the Jobs section................
> 
> it's not all that expensive really


OK, did not know that option.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XDoodlebugger said:


> OK, did not know that option.


there's a blue button with yellow stars on it to your right


----------



## abusulaf (May 6, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> PM sent, we are not allowed to post full descriptions.


I respect confidentiality, Many Thanks for the Info


----------

